# "Ugliest" Orchid in the World



## luvsorchids (Dec 17, 2020)

I personally like the oddballs. 









This new orchid species is the 'ugliest' in the world | CNN


Orchids are often thought of as beautiful, delicate and vibrant -- but a newly identified plant might just change your mind.




www.cnn.com







Susan


----------



## troy (Dec 17, 2020)

lol.... no comment


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

Very different from what we've seen doesn't equate to 'ugly' heheh. That article author must write - don't judge a book by its cover. And don't judge by looks. Although - I guess that's what orchid competitions are all about hehehe. That's why I don't enter orchid competitions ------- although, I still think it's fine for others to do orchid competitions and judge heheh. As long as it's all in good fun and good cause.


----------



## musa (Dec 18, 2020)

Fascinating orchid, thanks for the link.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 18, 2020)

troy said:


> lol.... no comment


I think, I also better abstain from graphically express, what first crossed my mind!  
I'll just quote the description by one of the finders: "... it's fleshy looking, red inside, brown on the outside".
I don't think much more need to be said!


----------

